# Mac VS. Urban Decay



## forevernars (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm just wondering which of you prefer more? urban decay shadows and such or macs shadows and stuff? What are the differences? I know mac has a ton of colors and better range of items but I wanted to make a poll and hear your opinions on it?


(I made a poll wondering which prefered Nars or Urban Decay more and lots of people voted but never left comments as to why? so don't be shy speak your mind.)


----------



## thelimabean (Dec 13, 2009)

I like Urban Decay, but some of their eye-shadows have such bad fall out (Midnight Cowboy, for example) I haven't used MAC that much, but UD has pretty good quality for the price, but only if you buy it in sets like the Book of Shadows I+II.


----------



## Nicala (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a lot more UD e/s and products than MAC.. I like the few e/s that I do have from MAC though. Lately UD e/s have been creasing on me, even with primer lately. That hasn't with MAC yet. Makes me wonder :/


----------



## Babylard (Dec 14, 2009)

urban decay hasant been readily available to canada until recently when the sephoras starting appearing everywhere, so i don't own any of their products besides the primer potion which i love! but i still love my mac no matter what =D


----------



## kyuubified (Dec 14, 2009)

I like both. They both make wonderful products, but at the same time both have some products that I do npt really care for.


----------



## forevernars (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, It's easier to say mac just because they have such a huge range of colors and products but urban decay has some awesome shadows too (one of my favs smog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)  I know they have some with horrible fallout like Midnight Cowboy and Midnight Cowboy Rides Again but it isn't actual eyeshadow fallout it's just the sparkles which can be controlled in many ways. All in all they both are great brands.


----------



## jadedOll (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_ i don't own any of their products besides the primer potion which i love! but i still love my mac no matter what =D_

 
SAME here.. MAC-aliciOus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Dec 20, 2009)

Steering clear of Urban Decay's glitter eyeshadow formulation (comparable to MAC lustres), 
I have found myself replacing my MAC eyeshadows (as I use them up) 
with similar Urban Decay eyeshadows. (ie. MAC tempting -> UD Smog)

Overall, Urban Decay eyeshadows have a nicer texture are more pigmented

I will cherry pick & shop both lines for colours unique to each brand
MAC: Soba, Cork, Woodwinked etc...
Urban Decay: X, Half Baked, Midew etc...


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 20, 2009)

I love both. I own more MAC bc UD wasn't available until recently.

UD glitter liners are the best, I used them a lot lately and I adore them!


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 20, 2009)

MAC for me. 
I havent tried as much UD though. But MAC just has such a large collection to choose from. And it's readily available.


----------



## ShockProof (Dec 26, 2009)

I really like both. I own more MAC e/s, but wear my UD ones more. Chopper is my absolute favorite, and I really love Mildew and Last Call as well.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 26, 2009)

I love both.  I love UD's Primer, Cream Shadows, and 24/7 liners.  Their deluxe shadows are pretty nice, too.  But MAC has such a great range of colors, and I love their pigments, glosses, and lipsticks.  By far MAC makes up most of my collection, but I seek out other brands when I need to fill in a gap.


----------



## crashingg (Dec 27, 2009)

mac
i honestly don't have much of either products, but i really hate all the glitter in ud :/ i just have their primer potion, really.


----------



## thelimabean (Jan 6, 2010)

Just avoid any of the midnight cowboy eyeshadows! WAY too glittery, and they have a lot of fall out.


----------



## blondejunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a huge love for UD, especially their shadows!  MCRA, Last Call and Polyester Bride can get a bit on my nerves with the extra concise application technique required to control the glitter fall out!  The shadows apply like silk, and I don't understand why someone wouldn't love the deluxe shadows! I love the pigmentation, the  UDPP, their lipsticks, their 24/7 lip and eye liners and big fatty mascara.

However, I do love the range of colors that mac provides.  MAC amplified creams and creamsheen lipsticks are among my favorites with the paint pots, pigments, lipglasses and the can not live without 217 brush, and wedge e/s.  I also like the simplicity of the MAC palettes.  I don't have a need to depot everything when I can just purchase the pro pan.  

Between the both, I feel both lines lack a good foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (no flames please, just an opinion).  






 I will continue to use and love both products because I like both.  I'm a makeup addict, what else can I say! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't imagine my life without both lines of product in my ready to conquer the world stash!   So, let's just grab a lot of lipsticks and have fun!


----------



## Courtney <3 (Apr 8, 2010)

I love both. to be honest i think urban decay is more expensive than mac, but then again urban decay is what started my makeup addiction.

but all in all id have to go with mac.
but i love urban decay too


----------



## bellaxo812 (Apr 14, 2010)

I love both UD and MAC and use them equally the same (depending on what mood I'm in lol), HOWEVER, like most things in this world, both brands have their positives and their negatives . Personally, every UD eyeshadow that I have used has been very pigmented, much more than MAC (IMO), but I strongly dislike all the glitter that some UD shadows have (ex. Oil Slick, Chopper). Even when you use makeup remover to try and clean all the glitter fallout before applying foundation, you still don't really get everything...it's GLITTER lol, and we all know how hard that is to remove. The only complaint that I would have with MAC eyeshadows is that some colors just seem to not really have any color payoff, but I know it all depends on the finish. I just really notice a difference when I go from using one of my UD pallettes solely for a period of time, and then switch to a MAC e/s that seems similar to a UD e/s and I find myself having to keep packing the color on to achieve the richer color I was looking for. But don't get me wrong, I LOVE MAC!! lol And I really do love their eyeshadows, but IMO, I do think their is a differece when it comes to pigmentation. You definitely would have to use a lighter hand with the UD eyeshadows if you dont want such a rich color, but I find the MAC e/s much easier to blend


----------



## MacaholicAmy (Mar 17, 2013)

I prefer Mac. Honestly, I live in Korea and here they charge $24 (or the aquivalent) per Mac shadow. The only things that I found cheaper than in the States are the quad pro palettes. I don't have enough to fill a 15 pro palette yet, go figure. I only discovered Mac this year. I have only really read positive reviews on Mac and some very nasty ones on UD. I have a MAU friend who swears by both and because I have never used UD myself, I can't with honesty say what I think of it. I can say this, I am a one brand kinda girl. Once I like a certain brand, I stick to it. All my gadgets are Apple and all my gym attire is Adidas. I just tend to be loyal to brands like that in general.


----------



## MacaholicAmy (Mar 17, 2013)

hahahah your reply made me smile. Cute emoticons


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 17, 2013)

I like both but I mainly go to UD for eyeshadows and eyeliners and mac. for blushes lipsticks and lipglosses. I also use Clinique for all my face makeup. those are my three go to brands.  as far as mac eyeshadows I only like their permanent range the LE shadows usually suck lol and I don't like mineral eyeshadows


----------



## EatsRainbows (Mar 18, 2013)

It has to be Urban Decay for me - they're an approved cruelty-free brand, and unlike others would have us believe I *am not* worth the suffering and death of other sentient beings just because I like to put pretty colours on my eyelids and lips.


----------



## Kaidan (Mar 18, 2013)

I like both of them, but I prefer Urban Decay when it comes to eye shadows, eye liners, and eye shadow palettes because they make really good ones.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 18, 2013)

I like both, but I prefer UD for eye shadows and eye liners. I own more UD products that MAC now mainly because I get the UD Pro discount, but even without it I would have ended up with more UD. MAC has disappointed me more often lately with their e/s (they used to be the only brand I would buy). They just don't seem to be as pigmented as they used to be. UD shadows are extremely pigmented and the texture is one of my faves. I am not overly thrilled with their glitter heavy selections but I'd say the same about any brand. I'm not a glitter overload fan (MAC Pressed Pigments that were released with the Face & Body collection late last year come to mind...oh how I wanted to love them and have tried to work with them). I didn't vote in the poll though because the options are limited...I'm neither brand all the way. I find great products in both lines.


----------



## pauletterx (Mar 20, 2013)

I love Urban Decay!  Their shadows are the best & the are fun & edgy.


----------



## pauletterx (Mar 20, 2013)

*they


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Mar 22, 2013)

I probably own nearly every MAC eyeshadow out there from their permanent line. I went a little crazy a couple of summers ago when I had some extra cash. I only recently discovered Urban Decay e/s and I LOVE THEM!!!! I have been using them almost exclusively for months now while my MAC eye shadows sit neglected. I also have a couple of Bobbi Browns and one NARS one that I like. Lancome makes a good shadow but UD has become my go to. I recently got TheBALM Nude'Tude palette and their formula is similar to that of UD. Very soft and buttery with great pigmentation. For now, for me, it's UD. But I find MAC easier to work with because it's not as "buttery", if that makes sense.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 29, 2013)

SamanthaDeMuro said:


> I probably own nearly every MAC eyeshadow out there from their permanent line. I went a little crazy a couple of summers ago when I had some extra cash. I only recently discovered Urban Decay e/s and I LOVE THEM!!!! I have been using them almost exclusively for months now while my MAC eye shadows sit neglected. I also have a couple of Bobbi Browns and one NARS one that I like. Lancome makes a good shadow but UD has become my go to. I recently got TheBALM Nude'Tude palette and their formula is similar to that of UD. Very soft and buttery with great pigmentation. For now, for me, it's UD. But I find MAC easier to work with because it's not as "buttery", if that makes sense.


  	That's funny...because I find UD easier to work with BECAUSE it is more buttery lol.


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (May 2, 2013)

Well, I went ahead and bought the LORAC Pro Palette. I also own many Urban Decay shadows as well as my Stila Palette and my many, many MAC individual shadows. I have found that LORAC, UD and Stila all have similar, very buttery awesome formulations. But I recently went back to using MAC because my poor MAC shadows had gone neglected for too long. I fell back in love with MAC.

  	They are, for me anyway, somewhat easier to work with because they aren't so soft and buttery. Plus the huge color selection is great. I also have a couple of Dior Quints and love those as well. But Urban Decay, there's something about their eye shadows. Love all my shadows. My LORAC, my Stila, theBALM, MAC and even Lancome makes a good shadow. But I think at the end of the day, due to the huge color selection and the formulation, MAC wins. I still usually choose one of the others over MAC, but when I use MAC, I am reminded why I fell in love with them in the first place. Let's face it. I just love makeup. It makes me happy. And palettes are great for travel.


----------



## kadytheredpanda (May 3, 2013)

I don't have much experience with MAC eyeshadows but I really like my UD palettes. As for lipstick, MAC all the way.


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (May 3, 2013)

I definitely agree with you about the MAC lipsticks. Nobody beats them. But I also like NARS. I will also add that to me, the best eyeliners and lip pencils come from MAC. I've tried Urban Decay's 24/7 pencil for eyes and lips and found them to be okay, but IMO, not as good as MAC. Same with MUFE. Decent, but not as good. MAC lip glasses are fun to play with, but I prefer Buxom lip glosses and NARS as well in the lip gloss department. MAC is such an amazing brand. There was a great article about MAC in the March issue of Allure magazine. Very informative.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 3, 2013)

I will say each brand has its strenghts. For me UD kills it when it comes to eyeliners. Especially since they expanded the range to 40. MAC has better lipsticks.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 13, 2013)

I like both brands somewhat equally. I fell in love with MAC in high school (lipsticks and eye shadows when I could afford them) and over the years have diversified into their skin care and foundations whereas when I first encountered UD in my undergrad I was more into their colourful eye shadows, liquid eyeliners and eye pencils... Which is still what draws me to their brand. I also depotted most of my Mac eye shadows recently and was pleased that the UD shadows I had also fit into the same palette. I bought the two of the new double MAC palettes with inserts for those who are curious and I'm loving them. Now I don't forget what I own even though I obsessively keep a list of what I have and what I wish for. Anyway, sorry for the asides there. I basically like MAC and UD equally but I find there is more in the MAC range I use than UD.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 13, 2013)

UD has the best eyeshadows ever and it's cruelty free, artistic dimension is good
  	M.A.C has the best lipsticks ever and it's not cruelty free, the artistic dimension is very very good

  	I love both brands I confess.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 13, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I will say each brand has its strenghts. For me UD kills it when it comes to eyeliners. Especially since they expanded the range to 40. MAC has better lipsticks.


I agree. UD lipsticks underwhelmed me (haven't tried the new ones yet and I'm trying to fight it since I swore I would try harder to curb the spending until September lol), but the eye liners pencils are my HG. I also love the liquid liners although the only one I use on a more frequent basis is Perversion (it's also my favorite black pencil liner...the blackest I've ever come across!). I prefer MAC lip liners though (except for the one I love from UD...Ozone. Perfect to create an invisible bleed line so lip products don't end up all over your face!).


----------



## IHughes (Jul 13, 2013)

My mum gave me Book of Shadows IV and it was the first set of good eyeshadows I ever had. I actually didn't even know they were good quality until I read online!  I love the sets and the naked palettes, I think they're great for creating many different looks with colours which will go well together. The primer potion is amazing and the eye pencils are superb! Their liquid liner is also very precise and black!  I do have some problems though: fallout with some shadows, super glittery and some of them made my eyes water. I recently got into MAC and I find their eyeshadows to be more shimmery than glittery so I think the looks you can get are more classy.  I must say I have since used UD eyeshadows with MAC brushes and it makes a lot of difference, much more pigmentation than with the brush that came with UD.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 13, 2013)

IHughes said:


> My mum gave me Book of Shadows IV and it was the first set of good eyeshadows I ever had. I actually didn't even know they were good quality until I read online!  I love the sets and the naked palettes, I think they're great for creating many different looks with colours which will go well together. The primer potion is amazing and the eye pencils are superb! Their liquid liner is also very precise and black!  I do have some problems though: fallout with some shadows, super glittery and some of them made my eyes water. I recently got into MAC and I find their eyeshadows to be more shimmery than glittery so I think the looks you can get are more classy.  I must say I have since used UD eyeshadows with MAC brushes and it makes a lot of difference, much more pigmentation than with the brush that came with UD.


I hate UD brushes...they feel like plastic. OCC has proven (among others) that you don't have to sacrifice quality in order to have amazing vegan brushes. Unfortunately I feel like UD has failed in that area. Their glittery shadows are what initially kept me away from the brand (it just wasn't my thing at the time). I'm still not thrilled with the glitter heavy shadows (I tend not to use those as much as the fallout is terrible unless you use a glitter base) but their other formulas are amazing.


----------



## Kris123 (Jul 16, 2013)

thelimabean said:


> I like Urban Decay, but some of their eye-shadows have such bad fall out (Midnight Cowboy, for example)


  	I agree. I LOVE Midnight Cowboy, but it does fail to stay put. I find the UD Primer Potion does help it stay put. It helps all the eye shadows. Have you tried it? I had a sample and plan to purchase the full size soon.


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Jul 21, 2013)

Okay. This is how bad my makeup addiction is. I was cleaning out a closet yesterday. It was a hot mess. I found a box of MAC eyeshadows I'd ordered and had yet more shadows to add to my overflowing collection of palettes, Lancome shadows, UD singles and my MANY MAC shadows. I love all my shadows. It's just hard to decide what to use each day. I feel overwhelmed. But  MAC will always be my favorite brand.


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Aug 5, 2013)

I started off a ud fan and ended in mac, mostly because I live near Macy and it's easier to get my hands on and who can beat free shipping. Since I've turned to mac mt naked palettes get no love I need to revisit them tho, I live half-baked


----------



## bvenice1920 (Aug 27, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I agree. UD lipsticks underwhelmed me (haven't tried the new ones yet and I'm trying to fight it since I swore I would try harder to curb the spending until September lol), but the eye liners pencils are my HG. I also love the liquid liners although the only one I use on a more frequent basis is Perversion (it's also my favorite black pencil liner...the blackest I've ever come across!). I prefer MAC lip liners though (except for the one I love from UD...Ozone. Perfect to create an invisible bleed line so lip products don't end up all over your face!).


 
  	The new lipsticks are awesome so much better than the old ones. Even the lip pencils seem to be a bit better. I also agree about the eye liners! They are some of the best Ive come across.


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 22, 2013)

I like both, but MAC has such a large variety of colors!! However, I love the fact that UD makes their most popular colors available in the palette.


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 7, 2014)

I like both but Mac has much more of a color selection in my opinion so I'd have to say Mac is my first choice.


----------



## Nalini (May 8, 2014)

I would say Mac. I love their lipsticks and eyeliners. Their foundation is too thick and breaks me out. So that's a negative, urban palettes are awesome. Love their naked foundation which I'm currently using, although they don't have SPF it in. But I do use a primer with SPF. But I would have to say mac


----------



## User38 (May 8, 2014)

oh just buy one of each


----------

